
Ask HN: How to get word association from Google? - voiceclonr
If I go to Google and type &quot;vpn vs&quot;, it automatically shows [&quot;proxy&quot;,&quot;tor&quot;,&quot;remotedesktop&quot;] associated words. Google&#x27;s NLP API do not seem to provide list of associated words. Are there any pre trained corpus available or is there a way to programmatically get it via google ?
======
gattilorenz
[http://suggestqueries.google.com/complete/search?client=fire...](http://suggestqueries.google.com/complete/search?client=firefox&q=vpn+vs)

this?

It seems it was deprecated [1], but it works for me atm.

[1] [https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2015/07/update-on-
autocomp...](https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2015/07/update-on-autocomplete-
api.html)

~~~
voiceclonr
Thanks. It works for me atm as well. I wonder if Google will somehow integrate
into their NLP api.

